# Punto blanco en TV Samsung



## Laynegan (Feb 11, 2021)

Hola!
He estado buscando por el foro y no encuentro solución a la duda que tengo.
Se ha despegado un reflector de los led del televisor, dando el punto blanco típico de este problema, y no logro encontrar información sobre qué pegamento es el más adecuado para volver a pegarlos en su sitio.

El resto del proceso no parece muy complicado, pero es una pena abrir toda la televisión, revisar los reflectores sueltos y pegarlos de nuevo para que al cabo de poco tiempo vuelva a ocurrir por no utilizar el pegamento adecuado. O incluso dañar los reflectores por llevar algún componente el pegamento que no deba, y hacer la avería más compleja.

Si alguien sabe la respuesta o lo ha hecho alguna vez, se agradece un poco de información sobre el pegamento a utilizar.

Un saludo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 11, 2021)

Hola, yo utilizo silicona transparente neutra. Y da un buen resultado.
Lo que debes tener en cuenta a la hora de fijar los colimadores, es:
Colocar la lámina difusora, luego encender la TV, y chequear que la luz se disperse homogéneamente. De lo contrario deberás retocar desplazando hacia un lado u otro levemente, hasta centrarlo correctamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2021)

Si , se ha tratado varias veces, solo que no lo haz encontrado.

Lo que te dice Gudino , armas las láminas difusoras  sin colocar ni conectar la pantalla , al enchufar la tv encenderán las luces y verás si está bien centrado.

No uses gotita mágica de cianoacrilaro.

Yo uso "Pulpito" de Poxipol


----------



## Laynegan (Feb 11, 2021)

Muchas gracias por la información.
No he encontrado "púlpito" aquí en España, pero lo haré con silicona neutra transparente.
Espero no tener grandes problemas por mis manazas.
Gracias!


----------



## cold7900 (Feb 16, 2021)

Buenas.
Yo he visto que también usan pegamento epoxi bicomponente.
Los led encendidos pillan una temperatura generosa, cuanto aguanta la silicona?
Me respondo a mi mismo, la de Index pone hasta 150°, no tenía ni idea...


----------



## Laynegan (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola buenas.

He pegado los colimadores caídos y unos cuantos más que estaban a punto de despegarse, con buen resultado. Como se puede ver en la foto. Algunos leds tienen un tono azulado, pero iluminan y están centrados perfectamente. Por lo que en ese sentido ha sido un éxito.


Pero ha surgido un problema nuevo, a la hora de armar todo de nuevo y encender el televisor, la mitad izquierda de la pantalla se ve muy oscura, incluso en zonas no se puede apreciar nada en la imagen. He abierto y vuelto a colocar todo en varias ocasiones por si había quedado algo mal ajustado. Y el resultado siempre es el mismo. He comprobado también los conectores T-Con, limpiarlos y volver a conectar y todo sigue igual. No se cual podría ser el problema, ya que a la vista no se ve nada raro. ¿Por donde podrían ir los tiros?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2021)

Hola, prueba el TV sin  el panel LCD colocado, ya que es frágil su manipulación.
Déjalo encendido unos cuántos minutos y chequea que ninguna tira de LEDs se apague.


----------



## cold7900 (Feb 17, 2021)

Tambien puedes probar a desconectar los flex que van de la T-con al panel, primero uno enciendes y miras si se ve bien la mitad que esta conectada y luego con la otra mitad, puede ser problema de algun chip cob.
La prueba es sencilla porque no hay que desmontar el panel, que como dice el compañero es muy delicado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 17, 2021)

Me parece que en la manipulación se rompió un chip cof 😭


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 17, 2021)

Pues no parece ser problema con el panel.
 Sí fuera así, la imagen no desaparecería en degradé. Más bien habría franjas verticales negras, blancas o aleatorias.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 17, 2021)

Laynegan dijo:


> Algunos LED tienen un tono azulado, pero iluminan y están centrados perfectamente. Por lo que en ese sentido ha sido un éxito.


Ese tono azulado se debe a que los LED están por terminar su vida útil, así que será un éxito temporal.

Para pegar los colimadores yo uso sellador acrílico blanco y lo aplico con una jeringa de uso veterinario.


----------

